# Lavender- what it is and how does one breed one



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Someone made reference to the color lavender and I can't find the info. Does anyone have the scoop on this?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I was told that Silver (pink eyed blue) X champagne (pink eyed chocolate)= Lavender.
The gene code a/a b/b d/d p/p

But I could be wrong. Ive never delt with lavenders, so no idea.

This is where I first seen one, but I read about them on another forum. Im trying to remember which forum though,lol.
http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/selfcolors.cfm


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Lavender is a/a b/b (or bc/bc) C/* (or C/c) d/d p/p mouse.

In other words, a pink-eyed lilac who does or does not carry PEW.

It's a very light shade and most proper show champagnes are actually lavenders. (Pet store-derived champagnes are always too dark.)

The lavender on TFM page is terribly dark and I doubt she's even lavender at all.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

This is from the East Coast Mouse Association's standards:



ECMA said:


> Lavender-Color is to be an even pinkish shade of lavender. It should be a nice blend of silver and champagne. Eye color is pink.


In show circles, lavender is not uncommon. It's just usually bred light and shown as champagne.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Then what's a/a b/b d/d p/p?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Lavender.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

oh ok, I get it now, I skipped over part of your post and didnt put it all together,lol


----------

